# Cuyahoga River



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

Fished the Cuyahoga last Sunday at FFP and caught this nice northern. Casted spoons, jerks, and cranks with nothing to show. Switched to a red/black roadrunner/grub and landed this guy. Can honestly say it’s the best northern I’ve landed in the Cuyahoga.


----------



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

Did he happen to have a fly in his mouth? I had one about that size cut my line there a couple fridays ago


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice fish! Did you measure it? I'm guessing around 36"?


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

cast n' blast Kev said:


> Did he happen to have a fly in his mouth? I had one about that size cut my line there a couple fridays ago


No fly that I could immediately see.


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

Gene Z said:


> Nice fish! Did you measure it? I'm guessing around 36"?


Thank you! I did not measure him, just due to how long it took to get him in—just wanted to make sure he got a good release. It’s probably the angle making it look a tad larger, I was guessing 30-32in.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice looking fish. Congrats!


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats on a very nice Ohio pike. Very cool.


----------



## Jfegan (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

very NICE. Hope you catch him again.


----------

